# Mountain Dew



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

Mountain Dew


----------



## Berry (Jul 24, 2009)

Yummy in my tummy.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 24, 2009)

my second favourite soft drink


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 24, 2009)

Best stuff ever!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> my second favourite soft drink



What tops it? Yesterday I bought a 2 litre for $1.25 CAD . I'm so pumped I'm driking it right now!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 24, 2009)

my shirt says Dr. Pepper...

but I like Mountain Dew too 

EDIT - RAMUNE


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> my shirt says Dr. Pepper...
> 
> but I like Mountain Dew too



It's official, I'm rewarding myself with Mountain Dew for learning CMLLs.


----------



## Logan (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL! I just had one last night at midnight.  I'm not sure why though. I just got up at midnight, and decided to have a Mountain Dew.....ironic... isn't it?


EDIT: Mountain Dew is my Vitamin Water.  (inside joke)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

Logan said:


> LOL! I just had one last night at midnight.  I'm not sure why though. I just got up at midnight, and decided to have a Mountain Dew.....ironic... isn't it?



Haha, yea that is weird, I bought mine at like 11 but didnt open it up for a little while.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 24, 2009)

Soda is bad!!!
Pure not-from-concentrate orange juice and fresh whole milk FTW!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Soda is bad!!!
> Pure not-from-concentrate orange juice and fresh whole milk FTW!



Orange juice is the third ingredient in Mountain Dew.


----------



## blah (Jul 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Soda is bad!!!
> ...


Third as in what it says on the label, or third as in third largest ingredient?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

Third largest I think, but let me check, you can smell it though.

EDIT: I assume that they list the order from greatest to least as it is:



wikipedia.org said:


> -Carbonated water
> -Sugar (replaced by High fructose corn syrup (HFCS) in much of the United States)
> -Concentrated orange juice


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 24, 2009)

One of my favorite sodas, but I don't drink carbonated drinks anymore...


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 24, 2009)

I love Mountain Dew, but I can't drink the regular kind anymore because of my diet.

So I drink diet Mountain Dew, ALMOST as good.
And you don't need to tell me about all the 'bad' things about diet sodas, I have heard it all before =p


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 24, 2009)

I've had it once, didn't like it.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm a big mountain dew fan.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

HAHA!! All Mountain Dew in Canada is caffiene free!! YES!!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > my second favourite soft drink
> ...


POCARI

but mountain dew is my favourite kind of pop


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Third largest I think, but let me check, you can smell it though.
> 
> EDIT: I assume that they list the order from greatest to least as it is:
> 
> ...



Eww. Concentrated. That's not the real thing. Fresh foods FTW. Also note the various preservatives added to Mountain Dew (or any other soda) and its high acidity and low nutrient value.


----------



## shelley (Jul 24, 2009)

Logan said:


> LOL! I just had one last night at midnight.  I'm not sure why though. I just got up at midnight, and decided to have a Mountain Dew.....ironic... isn't it?



No, it really isn't, Alanis.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

But no caffiene .


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 24, 2009)

shelley said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! I just had one last night at midnight.  I'm not sure why though. I just got up at midnight, and decided to have a Mountain Dew.....ironic... isn't it?
> ...



+1
It's ironic that the song "Ironic" isn't ironic at all.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Japanese? Niiiiiice .


----------



## Edmund (Jul 24, 2009)

A&W Root Beer ftw.


----------



## Joseph Gibney (Jul 24, 2009)

I am a machine for turning Mountain Dew into theorems.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not much of a fan of Mountain Dew, or soft drinks in general for that matter. But I will have them every once in a while. I would prefer Dr. Pepper, Root Beer, or Sprite/Sierra Mist to Mountain Dew any day.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 24, 2009)

blah said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I know in America at least, the ingredients are listed in order of content, from highest to lowest.



miniGOINGS said:


> HAHA!! All Mountain Dew in Canada is caffiene free!! YES!!



How is that a good thing?



Sa967St said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



We actually had a long argument about this and decided that the lines:

Mr. Play It Safe was afraid to fly
He packed his suitcase and kissed his kids goodbye
He waited his whole damn life to take that flight
And as the plane crashed down he thought
"Well isn't this nice..."

were actually ironic, but the rest of the song was just unfortunate. So the song can't even be ironic for not having any irony in it.


Also, I much prefer Code Red to the original mountain dew.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA!! All Mountain Dew in Canada is caffiene free!! YES!!
> ...



You do *not* want to see me on caffiene.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Jul 24, 2009)

my second favorite soda,Dr.pepper ftw. mountain dew is an awesome energizer though


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 24, 2009)

There's better *Pop* for you out there (or less bad?), but I LOVE Mountain Dew.

Dr. Pepper's my favorite though.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jul 24, 2009)

It is good, but... Dr. Pepper ftw!


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 24, 2009)

I like Mountain Dew, but us here in the UK cannot just buy it in a shop. We have to have it imported in bulk from the US. It costs about £35 for 48 330ml cans which is quite expensive. 

To put that into perspective, I can buy 75 cans of beer for the same price. I prefer beer to pop, so it's a no brainer for me.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 24, 2009)

For the big Mt Dew fans, please describe the flavor of the pop.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry, I am a big fan, but becuase I started this thread...

Mellow, light, orange juice.



Bryan said:


> For the big Mt Dew fans, please describe the flavor of the pop.



And it's Mtn Dew .


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Pocari rules! That and Super H2O was my favorite soft drink to get from the vending machines in Tokyo


----------



## MistArts (Jul 24, 2009)

Sprite > Mountain Dew

But it's still good.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 24, 2009)

it's just okay. I like Tropical Punch KoolAid. haha


----------



## jcuber (Jul 24, 2009)

I heard on a reputable website a while ago that it "shrinks men" is you catch my drift.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## IamWEB (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I've heard that, but I think it was just an excuse if you catch _my_ drift.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Yeah I've heard that, but I think it was just an excuse if you catch _my_ drift.



All I can say is ShamWow.


----------



## edw0010 (Jul 25, 2009)

Lol we made a cherry mountain dew ad not too long ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nYzvqdFDNM

Please rate and comment


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 25, 2009)

Bryan said:


> For the big Mt Dew fans, please describe the flavor of the pop.



Describe the flavor of Coke, Pepsi, Root Beer, Dr. Pepper, or pretty much _any_ soda. They're not really comparable to other tastes.



jcuber said:


> I heard on a reputable website a while ago that it "shrinks men" is you catch my drift.



While it is true that Yellow 5 can reduce sperm count, it's damn near impossible to ingest the required amount if you are only getting it in mountain dew. We're talking hundreds of cans a week.


----------



## peterbat (Jul 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> POCARI
> 
> but mountain dew is my favourite kind of pop



Oh really? I prefer BOOTY SWEAT


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 25, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> While it is true that Yellow 5 can reduce sperm count, it's damn near impossible to ingest the required amount if you are only getting it in mountain dew. We're talking hundreds of cans a week.



That makes me feel a little bit better.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 25, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > For the big Mt Dew fans, please describe the flavor of the pop.
> ...



I've heard Mountain Dew describes as having a fruity taste, but the person couldn't really decide which fruit. Maybe "Dr. Pepper" would be hard to describe, but describing Coke and Pepsi as "cola" would be sufficient. And if you're looking at _any_ soda, then Sprite, Crush, and many others would be easy to describe.


----------



## Kian (Jul 25, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



It's a lemon-lime taste, I'd say. With just a bit of a difference from other lemon-lime sodas that I can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



I've eaten both a lemon and a lime, and Mountain Dew tastes like neither. Same goes for sprite, any orange/grape/strawberry soda etc. I guess you could say they taste like orange _flavoring_ or whatnot but fruity sodas certainly don't taste like fruit.


----------



## Dene (Jul 25, 2009)

I prefer orange Fanta, and of course Lift+ (energy drink, not soda).


----------



## Ellis (Jul 25, 2009)

Bryan said:


> For the big Mt Dew fans, please describe the flavor of the pop.



Delicious. 

Really though, I always considered mountain dew's flavor as being orange-lemon-lime, maybe something similar to mixing the right portions of sprite and orange soda, although I've never tried it. 


Mr pibb ftw.



fanwuq said:


> Fresh foods FTW. Also note the various preservatives added to Mountain Dew (or any other soda) and its high acidity and low nutrient value.


pfft


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 25, 2009)

Pepsi is my favorite, but Mountain Dew is second


----------



## vvtopkar (Jul 25, 2009)

Mug Root Beer is the best.

But the Dew comes in a close second


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 25, 2009)

Bryan said:


> For the big Mt Dew fans, please describe the flavor of the pop.



I find it very sweet and refreshing 

edit: and it's one of the few pops that you can chug without your throat hurting


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 25, 2009)

> For the big Mt Dew fans, please describe the flavor of the pop.


That's a tough one..

Kind of like a more citrusy Sprite, very sweet and awesome


----------



## Kian (Jul 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Mr pibb ftw.



Dr. Pepper's undereducated brother. Not nearly the drink, either.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Mr pibb ftw.
> ...



Nah, note the last names. Unless Dr Pepper is a married woman.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > For the big Mt Dew fans, please describe the flavor of the pop.
> ...



Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Kian (Jul 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



Well, of course. 

On an unrelated note, I just stumbled upon this . It claims do determine how much of your favorite soda or energy drink it would take to kill you. I'm sure it's lacking in many respects, but it is fun.


----------



## Logan (Jul 25, 2009)

163.80 cans of mountain dew to kill me. Do they mean all at once of in a lifetime? Because I've drunken way more then 163.80 cans of mountain dew in my life.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 25, 2009)

Logan said:


> 163.80 cans of mountain dew to kill me. Do they mean all at once of in a lifetime? Because I've *drunken* way more then 163.80 cans of mountain dew in my life.



:fp *drank?


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > 163.80 cans of mountain dew to kill me. Do they mean all at once of in a lifetime? Because I've *drunken* way more then 163.80 cans of mountain dew in my life.
> ...



x2


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 26, 2009)

Well you have nothing to worry about. 

And it doesn't "shrink" men it lowers their sperm count.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.snopes.com/medical/potables/mountaindew.asp

Please don't spread ignorant rumors. You don't know how many people tell me that my mountain dew habit is shrinking my junk. Your mother can refute that


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...


x3 haha. good one sarah


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Fresh foods FTW. Also note the various preservatives added to Mountain Dew (or any other soda) and its high acidity and low nutrient value.


Are there actually people out there who drink soda for its _nutrient value_? I drink soda for the water content and the taste...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh foods FTW. Also note the various preservatives added to Mountain Dew (or any other soda) and its high acidity and low nutrient value.
> ...



Yea, good point, I've never met someone who replaced all fluids with Mountain Dew.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 27, 2009)

I only really drink water.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh foods FTW. Also note the various preservatives added to Mountain Dew (or any other soda) and its high acidity and low nutrient value.
> ...



I don't care so much about taste of food. If I have a cube for a whole day, chances are that I will forget to each/drink. I only remembered it yesterday at competition when I got tired solving 4x4 the whole time and suddenly saw empty plates all around me.
Most other activities are much more enjoyable than eating/drinking; so I only distinguish between the edible and the nasty for taste, then focus on nutrition value to rank them so that I will be able to do the other activities that I actually enjoy.
But most of the time I'm quite lazy and just eat whatever is available, so I probably don't eat any healthier than you.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mountain Dew is the non-cola soda that has enough taste, unlike sprite, but not a sickly taste, like mellow yellow. It is like the v5 in cubing.  I have a mountain dew shirt too.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 27, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> We actually had a long argument about this and decided that the lines:
> 
> Mr. Play It Safe was afraid to fly
> He packed his suitcase and kissed his kids goodbye
> ...



Delayed response:


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 27, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > We actually had a long argument about this and decided that the lines:
> ...



HAHA! That's great.


----------

